# req C++ ebook



## rx_b10 (Mar 5, 2009)

hi all, i want learn C++ in Freebsd7.1 

anyone have an ebook about C++ in Freebsd ??? 

thx u


----------



## lyuts (Mar 5, 2009)

C++ on freebsd is the same as C++ on any other OS. I think you need to get Bjarne Stroustrup's book on c++.

http://free-ebook-collection.blogspot.com/2008/01/c-programming-language-bjarne.html


----------



## Maledictus (Mar 5, 2009)

Just program on FreeBSD and use just the libraries available there.


----------



## dap (Mar 5, 2009)

http://www.mindview.net/Books/TICPP/ThinkingInCPP2e.html



			
				lyuts said:
			
		

> C++ on freebsd is the same as C++ on any other OS. I think you need to get Bjarne Stroustrup's book on c++.



I don't think that this link is legal.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 5, 2009)

The free download you mean? It's also at http://www.research.att.com/~bs/ (which is Bjarne Stroustrup's homepage).

[edit]

Oh wait, wrong link. The link you mean is legit; mindview.net is Bruce Eckel's own domain.


```
Domain Name: MINDVIEW.NET

   Administrative Contact, Technical Contact:
      Eckel, Bruce		xxx@yyy
      MindView INC.
      5343 VALLE VISTA
      LA MESA, CA 91941
      US
```


----------



## Brandybuck (Mar 5, 2009)

Stroustrup's book is very good, but it is not the best book for learning C++.

"Practical C++ Programming", by Steve Oualline, is very good for beginnners. It is an O'Reilly book, so there should be a free ebook of it somewhere.

There is also "Thinking in C++" by Bruce Eckel, which is an online book. http://www.mindview.net/Books/TICPP/ThinkingInCPP2e.html

Finally, there is "Introduction to Design Patterns in C++ with Qt 4", by Alan and Paul Ezust, which is designed for newbies to C++. Online at http://cartan.cas.suffolk.edu/oopdocbook/opensource/


----------



## rx_b10 (Mar 6, 2009)

hi all, thx for reply 

i've download Thinking in C++ ebook. 

have a free download link for Bjarne Stroustrup's book on c++ ??? 

thx u all


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 6, 2009)

That was already posted .. http://www.research.att.com/~bs/


----------



## rx_b10 (Mar 10, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> That was already posted .. http://www.research.att.com/~bs/



i cannot find link to download this ebook.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 10, 2009)

The chapters at http://www.research.att.com/~bs/3rd.html are in PDF form. Some pieces are in HTML, but you can convert those to PDF quite easily.


----------



## rx_b10 (Mar 12, 2009)

*ebook link*

hi all, 
i've found the link for this ebook 

you can download it 

--> http://xinio.info/?http://ifile.it/yltgw5/0201700735.rar

--> http://xinio.info/?http://ifile.it/0ltg9q1/the_design_and_evolution_of_c_bjarne_stroustrup.pdf


----------

